# Tracfone cell phone , need model number



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

I have a older tracfone.
It is a flip phone. Alcatel.
I need to figure out the model number.
I need to replace the phone as the hinge is not working well.
I need the double minute feature.
I can't find it locally. I need to buy it online.
I need it to be a flip.

Where in the phone do I find what model number it is. ?
It is not on the case. I can't seem to find the original paperwork.

I don't need a android.
I already have one. A tracfone, open face.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

u might be able to find it in settings. Your provider can tell u.


----------



## ticndig (Sep 7, 2014)

mines inside the battery door on the back


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

If I can get the case open 

I checked all the settings, etc....nope
Did find the serial number and the sim number.


----------



## ticndig (Sep 7, 2014)

trac phone has an LG brand flip phone at walmart . they also have 60 min cards with double the mins


----------



## ticndig (Sep 7, 2014)

here's one on line like you asked for . https://www.amazon.com/Tracfone-No-contract-Minutes-Alcatel-Onetouch/dp/B00ZEX9NGU


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

Brand new cell phones...tracfone...are single minutes now.
Double minute ones are harder to find.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Tracfone-A...546167&hash=item362e9c08fb:g:0csAAOSwlZFat9kG
One I going to buy.

Thank you for your help


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

You might want to look at another provider as well. Check out Ting, They are an MVNO on spring or t-mobile and have pay for what you use. $6/month plus tiers of minutes/txt and data. pay by the month no contract, Phones can be pretty cheap.


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

We have a regular house phone and I try to use that as much as I can.
My cell, I used to buy a $ 20 card and that would last me quite a spell. Now I buy a
$ 30 or $ 40 card and get somewhere between 6 to 8 weeks.
I like the cell because my egg customers can get ahold of me, instead of me playing
phone tag with the house phone. My one friend texts me because she has poor
service where she lives. Once I get back in the house, I use my email to her phone
to write longer messages to her. Whatever I have to do to make it work 
Have had tracfone for a long time. It's been good for what I need it for.

I did look at the TING site. It is interesting.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Unless you need your phone to be "mobile" you may also look at using google voice, Free VOIP system. Has txt,voice capabilities YOu can port your existing number to google voice..


----------

